# I Got Roots Finaly On My Clones,help



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok i finaly got roots they are still kind of small but their is a copple roots on the stem ,so should i plant them now are do i have to wait till they get bigger???and any outher sugestions are welcome  '









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Pics? Probably wait a tad if they are real small....


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 11, 2008)

roots are roots plant them babys and watch em go


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 11, 2008)

PERSONALLY i let them get a nice little set of roots before i transplant.
 Just so the plant can take up more water, and nutes.
 also, i feel that it will help the plant survive if it has a nice root base at start.
   but yes you could plant it now, but id wait.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

Either way try not to expose them to the air too much. There are supposidly airborn pathogens that are not so friendly to exposed roots.


----------



## Blunted (Jan 11, 2008)

tom tom what is your medium? and what size is it?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2008)

just take your clone and sterilize the roots and go ahead and plant it... to sterilize yer clone, dip the roots in sulphuric acid for 3 mins and plop 'er in soil.   if you can't get ahold of the acid, liquid plumber will work just as well.

LOL


----------



## snuggles (Jan 11, 2008)

I would wait too, you know adding some bloom nutes...a tad will help the roots develop quicker but it's not really neccassary. Maybe next time you might want to do some research and try it. Just my .02, good luck....and what's another couple of days since you already waited this long


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 11, 2008)

light will damage new root growth why stress em so young


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2008)

u know what, people?... tom has the clone exposed to light already in his bubbler. LOL ... and... the reason you don't want to expose the roots to air is cuz it will dry them out and kill them. all these comments from experience, or guessing?


----------



## snuggles (Jan 11, 2008)

heyn that sulphuric acid worked great, you think the liquid plumber is better? Also is Liquid Plumber organic?


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

well im glad u guys like to make fun at me when i was asking a ligitment question ,and i do do reaserch thats why i took the clone and thats why it has rooted i was just wondering how long u are suposed to let the roots get before planting ,i took 2 clones and got 2 roots ,so i was not askin how to get roots are what any one thought of my cloneing prosses ,now im not saying this to be mean to anyone ,just saying it cause im only wondering how long the roots need to get is all ,,thanks 







HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

I do want to thank the people that were trying to realy help me out


----------



## snuggles (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL, how far above the water level are they now? Maybe a inch or two or wait til you see the hairy feeder roots...and this is serious...LOL. IAnd I wasn't kidding about the bloom nutes, do some research for the next grow around I noticed the build a nice root structure when I add small amounts of bloom nute (Pro Blend, or Power Flower is what I use). Good luck and remember young jedi...patience


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

i put some bloom nutes in it i had already done that reaserch my buddy mutt told me to do that i just never seen any were that said how long to let the roots grow ,but you prolly already now this since i did not ask how to make clones lol i asked when to plant the clones once sucessfully rooted,,but i think ill hold off on the drano cvcg


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2008)

come on, tom... don't u trust me??? LOL


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 11, 2008)

i will be starting new clones in soil that have been in my  ezclone  for four days and i will show you when i feel that the roots are ready pictures dont lie!! 
 you know what i may be new here and maybe thats the problem but i have tried to be helpful and not talked **** to any one i tr7y to speak from what i have learned  and what i have been taught these sites were not around when i started growing and i know that every one has there own opinion and thats what a forum is all about i realy like this site and there is tons of information to be had here i would rather share my methods than defend them so for those that  feel that my responses are false or misleading can kiss my buds


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i put some bloom nutes in it i had already done that reaserch my buddy mutt told me to do that i just never seen any were that said how long to let the roots grow ,but you prolly already now this since i did not ask how to make clones lol i asked when to plant the clones once sucessfully rooted,,but i think ill hold off on the drano cvcg


 
You`d probably have the best chances when the feeder roots appear (small offshoots on the side of the root) as stated by Snuggles. Also Vitamin B+ helps the transfer.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL  im sorry guys i was not trying to get everyone all riled up ,,i want u all to no i apericate all the answers i was just trying to find out how long the root s needed to be before puting in soil ,,sory if i po any one off it was not my intention


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> I do want to thank the people that were trying to really help me out


 
Hey Tom,
  I don't want to step on toes, just hoping to say a day or two more isn't going to hurt,  longer roots might do well for you. :holysheep:  I do know that you will be observant enough to make the better choices for your grow, after all, it is your grow...take care and good luck.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> I don't want to step on toes, just hoping to say a day or two more isn't going to hurt, longer roots might do well for you. :holysheep: I do know that you will be observant enough to make the better choices for your grow, after all, it is your grow...take care and good luck.


thanks man ,,i dont want no won thinkin i dont want help i would not have asked if i did not want help ,,i was trying to tell people what i was asking is all i think some were thinking i was wondering how to  clone our somethin ,,so i just want to let u no ur help and advise is definetly needed and used ,,and i thank u all for the help .


----------



## AlienBait (Jan 11, 2008)

I plant my clones when the roots are about 1/2 inch long.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 12, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> LOL  im sorry guys i was not trying to get everyone all riled up ,,i want u all to no i apericate all the answers i was just trying to find out how long the root s needed to be before puting in soil ,,sory if i po any one off it was not my intention



I haven'y been here long but I can tell your a good guy, wonder why they pick on you...LOL, I have a feeling you have a sense of humor. You seem like a good sport, good luck and let us know how you make out with the plants...and I don't mean really making out with them although if it works I can turn a blind eye.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 15, 2008)

joker midnight toker is right dawwwg.
  Listen to our advice, then do what you think is good for your situation.
   obviously a little bit bigger of a root base is going to make a stronger plant than one with just alittle tail.
  and i belive the roots that form on a water clone, are water roots!.
    they will still have to adapt to the soil medium.....so if you have a bigger root base it would be more likely to survive.....atleast thats what i have always thought.

   good luck tomtom.......btw where 4209 E main??? come on tomtom you should kno this  mr. gps


----------

